# Where Does The Wiring Go?



## Earp (Jul 27, 2013)

Do you guys run it under the floor of the boat inside pvc piping or what do you do? When i start my boat resto i want the least wires visible.

Earp


----------



## marshman (Jul 27, 2013)

for front to back wires, i like to run mine in the rib on the side of the hull... remember to put a few wraps of electrical tape or pass through a piece of hose or something for chafe protection wherever your wires pass through bare metal...


----------



## PATRIOT (Jul 27, 2013)

I use THHN wire (Thermoplastic High Heat-resistant Nylon coated) and just epoxy it at various points to the hull. I just run one hot lead and use the hull for ground. No need for conduit.


----------



## marshman (Jul 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323878#p323878 said:


> PATRIOT » 27 Jul 2013, 20:31[/url]"]I use THHN wire (Thermoplastic High Heat-resistant Nylon coated) and just epoxy it at various points to the hull. I just run one hot lead and use the hull for ground. No need for conduit.



[-X [-X [-X 

thats a horrible idea!!! sorry...


----------



## dahut (Jul 28, 2013)

I prefer my wiring to be accessible. I would tuck it under the gunwales with cushioned cable clamps and wirewrap, then route it out of harms way wherever I could.

When I was in the NAVY, all shipboard wire and cabling was exposed - this puzzled me at first. 
But I later learned that shit happens afloat and you will want access, sooner or later.

Make it neat and shipshape, but affix it so you can access it. Thats my $.02


----------



## marshman (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323905#p323905 said:


> dahut » 27 Jul 2013, 23:00[/url]"]I prefer my wiring to be accessible. I would tuck it under the gunwales with cushioned cable clamps and wirewrap, then route it out of harms way wherever I could.
> 
> When I was in the NAVY, all shipboard wire and cabling was exposed - this puzzled me at first.
> But I later learned that s**t happens afloat and you will want access, sooner or later.
> ...




this makes prefect sense... i prefer mine out of sight but any splices or connections, yes easy access is nice...i think straight run wires with no splices are fine out of sight... chance of failure, needing access is pretty slim..


----------



## dahut (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323908#p323908 said:


> marshman » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323905#p323905 said:
> ...


Thanks marshman. There is a lot of leeway with "accessible" - it's kind of in the eye of the beholder.

I'm a big fan of wire wrap, too, so the wiring looks more like a loom. 
One thing I dont think people do enough of is secure their wiring. It should be supported and clamped along its entire length so it doesn't move around. this is hard to do in out of the way funk holes on small boats... so it tends to not get done. Small boats are especially subject to vibration, jolts and harsh movement. The best thing you can do is keep your wiring secured, so you know if something goes wrong with it.
Where it can be tucked out of sight, that's a bonus.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323892#p323892 said:


> marshman » Yesterday, 22:59[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323878#p323878 said:
> ...



+1 

Household wiring should never be used in boats, particularly those around salt water. Always use marine grade wire and components. It costs a little more, but like the saying goes "buy quality, and only cry once!"

As for running wires, if you use the correct type wire, use fuses, and do not put any splices along the length of the runs, if you put it inside nonmetallic watertight flex conduit, it will last forever. That's how I did it on my jetboat.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323860#p323860 said:


> marshman » July 27th, 2013, 4:43 pm[/url]"]for front to back wires, i like to run mine in the rib on the side of the hull... remember to put a few wraps of electrical tape or pass through a piece of hose or something for chafe protection wherever your wires pass through bare metal...




They make wire lube gel also for fishing wire threw conduit. We use it in construction all the time. Makes wires pull lot easier and lessens chance of chaffing. 
Also better to have wire on sides then floor if possible if could with slope in one direction. In outdoor especially marine environment water could get in pipe. Chance of freezing if live in cold climate or cause premature wire failure if do not have a waterproof wire in it.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 28, 2013)

For the OP, fresh water duty THHN should be fine. 14 or 16 gauge for most accessories. A trolling motor will run larger wire, the size should be specified in the instructions.

One thing I always do is keep any connections protected and high on the hull. Weatherproof heat shrink or even a solid gob of silicone goes a long way to keeping the electrical system from crapping out. I also solder all the terminals on and use circuit breakers coming off the battery.

Per routing, wire wrap under the gunnel works or even wires fished through old garden hose will work. The key is to keep the connections dry and accessible.


----------



## dahut (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323934#p323934 said:


> Ranchero50 » Today, 10:25[/url]"]For the OP, fresh water duty THHN should be fine. 14 or 16 gauge for most accessories. A trolling motor will run larger wire, the size should be specified in the instructions.
> 
> One thing I always do is keep any connections protected and high on the hull. Weatherproof heat shrink or even a solid gob of silicone goes a long way to keeping the electrical system from crapping out. I also solder all the terminals on and use circuit breakers coming off the battery.
> 
> Per routing, wire wrap under the gunnel works or even wires fished through garden hose will work. The key is to keep the connections dry and accessible.


Never throw out or pass up old garden hose!


----------



## PATRIOT (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323924#p323924 said:


> PSG-1 » Today, 07:47[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323892#p323892 said:
> ...



Sorry guys . . . 14 years later and I'm still going strong . . . I'll get back to you when it fails. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

